# Does Allroad have different colored roof?



## NOTAJPNZBEETLE (Sep 28, 2002)

I test drove an Allroad on Saturday and I noticed the roof was a darker gray color than the rest of the vehicle. It was slightly flat in appearance. Is this standard? I've looked at many pictures and most don't show the roof clearly. Many look like the color of the vehicle in the picture, but a couple look like they may have a different color/texture than the rest of the car. Any info would be appreciated, since my wife and I are currently looking for an Allroad to replace our LR Discovery.


----------



## k2allroad (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: Does Allroad have different colored roof? (NOTAJPNZBEETLE)*

Yes.......all allroads have the same painted roofs as the fenders and bumpers. They all look like a flat black or dark grey color. The paint on the bumbers, fenders, and roofs are a little more resistant to rock chips and scratching. The roof was done this way because ait is thought a lot of allroad owners have rack attachments on their cars and would have a better chance to scratch the roofs as gear was being loaded and unloaded.
I hope this helps. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NOTAJPNZBEETLE (Sep 28, 2002)

*Re: Does Allroad have different colored roof? (k2allroad)*

Thanks k2allroad.
Hopefully I'll be an allroad owner in the next month or so. I'll keep all posted if I get one.


----------



## k2allroad (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: Does Allroad have different colored roof? (NOTAJPNZBEETLE)*

Good Luck! They really are great cars.......and so many mods that can be done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Does Allroad have different colored roof? (NOTAJPNZBEETLE)*

Starting in '02 or '03 a full body paint scheme was offered as an option on the 2.7T. The 4.2 had a full paint scheme standard. C'mon K2 you knew that.


_Modified by eurocarzrule44 at 5:00 PM 1-5-2007_


----------



## k2allroad (Aug 7, 2005)

*Re: Does Allroad have different colored roof? (eurocarzrule44)*

oops! but I thought that the roof was still like the very front and very back of the bumpers on the allroads with full body paint. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

^^that looks like it is the case:








btw, as a short intro, i have a 1999 a4 avant 1.8t, but my dad owns a 2001 allroad 2.7t(and that is not his car. that was just found on google.)


_Modified by verb.move at 5:14 PM 1-11-2007_


----------



## zuma (Jul 30, 2006)

^^^ this is sooo hot!


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Does Allroad have different colored roof? (k2allroad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *k2allroad* »_oops! but I thought that the roof was still like the very front and very back of the bumpers on the allroads with full body paint. That's my story and I'm sticking to it. 

Well, I could be all wet on that one. Just read the Uber faq, and it doen't say that in '04 it was an option on the 2.7. I am sure it was in that brochure,,,,, well pretty sure. Guess I could do some digging through the file cabnet.


----------

